# JTable: Spalteninhalt zentrieren



## Vril (9. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit die einzelnen Spalteninhalte eines JTables unterschiedlich zu formatieren.
Also z.B. Spalte 0 = zentriert, Spalte 1 = linksbündig usw. usw.
Nach einiger Zeit habe ich dann folgendes gefunden, es wird zwar alles sauber compilet, aber funktionieren
tut es leider nicht!

Wenn jemand weiss was hier falsch ist bzw. eine andere Lösung weiss, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Hier mein TableCellRenderer:

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.table.*;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Component;

public class MyTableCellRenderer extends DefaultTableCellRenderer{ 

public Component getTableCellRendererComponent(JTable 
                table, Object value, boolean isSelected, 
                boolean hasFocus, int row, int column) 
{ 
    super.getTableCellRendererComponent(table, value, 
    isSelected, hasFocus, row, column); 
         
    if (column == 0) 
    { 
         //2. Spalte wird rechts ausgerichtet, und die 
         //Hintergrundfarbe wird geändert 
        setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.RIGHT); 
        setBackground(new Color(138, 180, 246)); 
    } 
         
    if (column == 3) 
         //3. Spalte wird zentriert 
        setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER); 
    return this; 
   } 
}
```
Und so bau ich das dann noch ein... schaut seltsam aus, ging aber anders nicht:

```
table1.setDefaultRenderer(MyTableCellRenderer.class, new MyTableCellRenderer());
```


----------



## Sky (9. Jan 2006)

Vril hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und so bau ich das dann noch ein... schaut seltsam aus, ging aber anders nicht:
> 
> ```
> table1.setDefaultRenderer(MyTableCellRenderer.class, new MyTableCellRenderer());
> ```



Damit sagst Du "Alle Objekte vom Typ "MyTableCellRenderer(.class)" werden mit dem MyTableCellRenderer dargestellt". Ich denke mal Du sowas wie String.class oder Object.class verwenden solltest (oder was halt drin steht)


----------



## Vril (9. Jan 2006)

Danke!
Mit Object.class hat es funktioniert!


----------

